# Rackmount Switch



## mconner (Apr 14, 2010)

Came across this picture the other day on Audioholics. I have a similar setup, this one is much cleaner. I like the switch being used and would like to incorporate something like this. I'm currently using a Netgear R7000 as a bridge reflashed with Asus firmware.
Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

HP have a nice range of fan-less switches at a reasonable price. (They are re-badging them as Aruba these days)


----------

